# Kenya -- all grown up :)



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone.... 

So i used to be a very active member here some time ago... but i figured id post some pics of kenya now that shes all grown up *sniffle* hahaha

:woof:


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

geeze pics are huge =/


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just FYI, I'm moving your thread to the Pictures section, as the section you posted in is for photos of events such as conformation or weight pulling events.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Awe Kenya is a doll. How precious I love looking at other's dogs, it always brings a smile on my face.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im so glad to see you and Kenya around again. she's a very pretty dog, thanks for sharing!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

very pretty  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

thnx for moving it, sorry i had it in the wrong spot. 

aww thnx for the warm welcome back.... yes shes all matured now.... big dope lol.... her and i both are on the process to getting fit and trim again lol... wedding is in a yr, so im dropping 15 and she's dropping about 8/10 lol... lean and mean pics to come! )


----------



## MrsKifer (Jul 27, 2012)

shes beautiful )


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see you around and great to see the gorgeous Kenya!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

l don't remember u but welcome back. Kenya is very Pretty.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

thnx for the love everyone... 

and rudy, i was under a different name and was a member back in 08-09.... but kenya has been the only kenya on here i believe


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

She's beautiful; what a sweet and expressive face!!

They do grow up too quick; I thought I was the only one who wished they could be puppies for twice as long as they are!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awe she looks great. :welcome: welcome back. It's always great to see updates from members who got busy and were inactive for a while


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

:woof::woof:


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

That's one pretty pup


----------

